

React v0.9 - spicyj
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/02/20/react-v0.9.html

======
antihero
I'm absolutely loving React. The component-based architecture is perfect for
making site/apps that contain lots of re-used elements such as widgets. We can
pull down JSON from the server and dynamically decide which components to
create, passing them their relevant data.

Furthermore, the other thing I'm enjoying is that it's just JavaScript, and
updates are done explicitly as opposed to implicitly (ala AngularJS) - coming
from Angular, I am really not missing the magic and need to design plugins
specifically to work within $digest loops - you can just use normal JS (e.g.
SuperAgent, Director, Backbone, or jQuery) and call setState as needed.

It's scary initially because of the "DOM in my JS...wat" part, but once you
start breaking stuff down into tiny components, the amount of HTML you
_actually_ need to put in your JS is minimal.

~~~
lunarcave
I share this sentiment.

Coming from angular too, what I love most about react is that it completely
frees me from having to care about the moving parts in my views - aka
maintaining state.

------
bradhe
Who's actually using React??

~~~
chenglou
Facebook, Instagram, Khan Academy, Sberbank, etc.

